# Show Tomorrow! Sooooo Nervous!! Need Confidence Boost!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

So Im taking Amber to her first show tomorrow! Just to give her some experience somewhere off the farm. It's just a local schooling show, and we're just doing the beginner adult walk/trot (she doesn't have a solid canter yet) But I am sooooo nervous, I haven't shown in over a year! I would really appreciate a confidence boost! tell me that Amber isn't going to kill me, and we won't make fools of ourselves! lol


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

lol! Aww, you should be excited! I bet you will do great! Amber is probably gonna be like... Wow my human is nervous. Oh well! And then do awesome! I expect pics and a full report, lol. Have fun! Don't worry so much, life's about having fun and doing what you want.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Have fun! I'm jealous, horse shows are so fun, and I haven't shown in probably three years or more now..  You'll do great, and so will Amber. Be patient with her and have fun with it, make it a day you look back on together and say "Remember when..."


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

So Amber was such a star yesterday! It was her first time in a trailer since I got her last year! It was her first time in an indoor, it was her first time riding past a big mirror. There were a lot of firsts for her! She was a little spooky at first, but settled down really fast! We showed in beginner adult walk/trot  she doesn't have a solid enough canter to show yet. Well we ended up with two 2nds, a 3rd and Reserve Champion! She is such a good girl!! Next show December 6th! I cant wait!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay! Give that pony a carrot for me! Heehee


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay!!! Congrats!


----------

